
Python 3 – String Manipulation and Formatting - satyajugran
https://witscad.com/course/complete-python/chapter/string-manipulation-and-formatting
======
eesmith

      Returns the total number of characters in a string
    
      print(s.count(""))
    

That should be len(s). Note, for example:

    
    
      >>> "A".count("")
      2

